# Snowy Grouper



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking to target a few of these this year, but don’t really have the knowledge of how and where to start looking for them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A good bottom machine and lots of staring at your screen while trolling for many miles in depths of 4-700ft.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

4-700 and what? Hard bottom soft bottom? Suggestions on rigs, baits? Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky bottom, deep drop rigs and they eat anything.

Tons of info on the web man with a quick google search. But in all honesty the hard part is just finding your spots. Deep drop spots are held sacred among fisher man, as they should be. They are easy to fish out.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

I’m not asking for numbers, I’m asking for help.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Time on the water is what it takes


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sweetnsalty said:


> I’m not asking for numbers, I’m asking for help.


 I never said you were asking for numbers. I was just saying that the hardest part about deep dropping is finding numbers. Other than that, all deep drop rigs are just pretty much over grown chicken rigs so its like mingo fishing.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sweetnsalty said:


> I’m not asking for numbers, I’m asking for help.


“Salty” much?


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Slighty* sweet. Partly salty.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

Go towards the spur and start looking in 600 feet if water, there is a pipeline that goes over the edge of the shelf on your charts. Drop squid on chain rigs in that area. Move around til you find them. Hold your position when you drop. If you don’t get hit right away move.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Finmanfish said:


> Go towards the spur and start looking in 600 feet if water, there is a pipeline that goes over the edge of the shelf on your charts. Drop squid on chain rigs in that area. Move around til you find them. Hold your position when you drop. If you don?t get hit right away move.


i



Great info; Thank you!


----------

